# The Danger Of A Knife In Someone Hands That Has Gone Crazy.



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2008)

http://my.att.net/s/editorial.dll?f...atid=0&eetype=article&render=y&ac=3&ck=&ch=ne


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 1, 2008)

With that many people killed and hurt seems like thery might have been able to gang tackle him. It sounds like they tried to take him one on one unless he simple ran through cutting and slashing as he ran.
What dose sound funny to me is the fact that a police station has a  security guard


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2008)

Shows what a determined individual can do when their mind is set to it. 5 dead cops.. holy crap! Terrible thing to have happened. I suspect if it were here in the U.S. the guy be dead from a dozen or more gunshot wounds.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 1, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Shows what a determined individual can do when their mind is set to it. 5 dead cops.. holy crap! Terrible thing to have happened. I suspect if it were here in the U.S. the guy be dead from a dozen or more gunshot wounds.


Just a dozen?

Simply amazing.  Sometimes I truly am more scared of a blade than a gun.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 1, 2008)

A gun eventualy runs out of bullets the knife just keeps cutting


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 1, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Just a dozen?
> 
> Simply amazing. Sometimes I truly am more scared of a blade than a gun.


You should be.
Sean


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 1, 2008)

Another situation that goes to prove that the nature of a knife is such that one NEED not be skilled with it to kill with it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 1, 2008)

I also am a little bemused as I know (from various news stories over the years) that Chinese police are armed and are not shy about using force.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 1, 2008)

Just sounds like an out of left field "deer-in-the-headlights" moment for 'em is all.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I also am a little bemused as I know (from various news stories over the years) that Chinese police are armed and are not shy about using force.


 
True but the Chinese police are only armed when they think they need to be they are not always armed when on duty and likely would not be sitting in the station. They tend to only carry guns when they feel they may actually need to use them.

However had they been armed I have no doubt the man with the knife would have been shot without any hesitation. Chances are he is not long for this world now either that is assuming he is still alive.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the clarifications, chaps :http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif:


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 16, 2008)

I to am amazed at how many officers this madman was able to attack before he was detained......scary!


----------



## BLACK LION (Aug 19, 2008)

newsflash....   all of them took defensive measures


----------

